# What are your favorite soundtracks that feature the wurli?



## rmak (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, I am trying to explore music that features wurli EP, more along the lines of contemporary film scores or music that is more instrumental and intimate in nature. Do you guys have any good references? Maybe some with strings? Or any unusual combinations?

I found this nice YT demo with broken wurli and echoboy =)



Broken Wurli is on sale by the way at soniccouture. I am considering it.



Thanks very much!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Oliver Patrice Weder uses a Wurli on his stuff.


----------



## Ray Cole (May 2, 2021)

The first thing that came to mind for me was Fred Myrow & Malcolm Seagrave's excellent underscore for _Phantasm_. I'm not 100% sure if it's an actual Wurlitzer or some other brand of electric piano or synth playing an EP-ish sound. Recorded in 1979, it hints at the Tubular Bells sound from _The Exorcist _without completely aping it, and adds some rock-and-roll influence to good effect:


----------

